# ##### WRUW Citizen - February 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3691 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

rob3691 said:


> View attachment 15684665


@rob3691 Love that BN0000-04H monoque

Happy Monday! I woke up wearing this Satellite Wave Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## rob3691 (Jan 24, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> @rob3691 Love than BN0000-04H monoque
> 
> Happy Monday! I woke up wearing this Satellite Wave Navihawk CC9030-51E


Thanks!!! I've had it for a long time and it has been a faithful companion on many snorkeling excursions in the Caribbean. I like your Navihawk too! 👍


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKwoPKTrITD/


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

rob3691 said:


> View attachment 15684665


Oh, I remember this model. It is somewhere from mid 00x.
This design is so eco. All the curves and smoothed edges give an impression of something living. The case back is also curved in those eco trends.
I like it.


----------



## rob3691 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bandido said:


> Oh, I remember this model. It is somewhere from mid 00x.
> This design is so eco. All the curves and smoothed edges give an impression of something living. The case back is also curved in those eco trends.
> I like it.


Thanks! I bought it new about 10-11 years ago. It's a great diver especially for someone with smaller wrists (like myself). The crown can be a little tricky because it's small but it's one tough and accurate dive watch.


----------



## SteveO69 (Apr 2, 2020)

Here's my BN-0004. Would love a replacement crystal, but I think they're as rare as hens teeth.

Will never part with it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

NJ0100


----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Starting the day with the PMV65-2271


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

prov3 said:


> Starting the day with the PMV65-2271


Joined Jan 29, 2010, 47 posts? A quiet Texan if there ever was one!
Anyway, nice watch ;-) Would you mind telling me the serial number? I'm keeping a list of PMV65-2271 serials in order to decode them. You don't have to worry about people counterfeiting a watch with your serial, that only happens in the mind of the paranoid and the delusional, since it is not economically viable to counterfeit the PMV65-2271. And if people are indeed looking for serials to copy, I have many to choose from in the thread I linked to ;-)


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Starting my day with my Avion.
Have a great day all☕


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I didn't think I'd like this watch because the outer bezel is so busy so never really thought about buying one. I got it for Christmas and actually really like it. It turns out my eyes are too old to see the outer bezel anyway, and as far as time-telling goes it's extremely legible.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@prov3 Loving that PMV65-2271 My PMV65-2241 says "Hi"

@Russ1965 I love that combo That mesh really looks great

@freqmgr88 Loving that flattened mesh -ecozilla combo That must bump up the comfort level as well

Happy Wednesday! I woke up (which is a good thing) wearing this JDM Titanium Skyhawk (which is a better thing) PMV65-2241


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker I can't believe that you have an Orca on bracelet and an EcoZilla on bracelet

Happy Thursday! Signature NB0070-57E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

prov3 said:


> Starting the day with the PMV65-2271


Mine says konnichiwa


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Have a great weekend


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Going on 50 years (on to the 2nd generation wearer)! The old reliable!


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

EBJ74-2822. G530 10s/yr.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Saturday! GTS-300 NB1031-53L


Very nice


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Who needs lume when you've got a big orange fallus ;-)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Citizen Retrograde BigDate


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! I woke wearing this Signature Titanium Moon Phase AV3013-54E (my wedding watch)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The first "nice" watch I bought after a promotion about 13 years ago. It was my only, daily wear for about 5 years. Ecodrive still works great


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

New week ahead 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

DLC titanium for today. I've been wanting to try this thing on a silicone strap, but with the odd 23mm lug width I didn't have any that fit. I ordered one nearly a month ago and it's finally coming in today.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! I just Love this watch Navihawk Satellite Wave GPS CC9030-51E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT2021-54E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Really nice Marinaut

Happy Tuesday! This hasn't left my wrist: GPS Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

This bad boy...


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Sugman @Dedan Really great photos from both of you guys Thanks for sharing them with us

Happy Wednesday! I am finally bonding with this Titanium Tank GPS Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@aafanatic You are going to have a hard time culling this year!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Skyhawk...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

kenls said:


> Skyhawk...
> 
> View attachment 15704750


@kenls This one's really growing on me; what do you think so far?

Happy New Moon! This one's about to go full Zombi  Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E



Ooops! There she goes


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

aafanatic said:


> @kenls This one's really growing on me; what do you think so far?
> 
> Happy New Moon! This one's about to go full Zombi  Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E
> 
> ...


I really like it! I just don't seem to give him a lot of wrist time. I seemed to think it was too good to wear to work. However. I am now of the opinion that I have enough watches now (shock, horror I know) and I should just get on and wear whichever one I want to. Life's too short after all.

You have given me a dilemma though. I am already looking at adding maybe "just one more". I like no, LOVE,  your CC7015-55E. Its on my radar.

Edit.

and maybe THIS one too


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

"Life’s too short after all."  Drive it like you stole it!
Maybe start wearing that JY8070 more before you invest in a JY8075 or a CC7015, which, by the way, is 47mm x 17mm! I think that's why I took a week to bond with: my eyes needed to adjust


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

3rd Gen Fugu.
Citizen NY0110-13E.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, @aafanatic, for the previous compliment.

Today's offering...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15684176


Nice Citizen!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

TGIFriday! "I like big knobs" (a profile only a mother could love) GPS Sky CC7015-55E #0112-1989


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Starting today with the BN0205-10L...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Sailhawk JR4046-03E (vacation watch)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice Leaves by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Starting the day with CB5007-51H...


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Sunday chill session


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB0206-86X


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@Tiribos I think you are still the only one on WUS with this watch. In the Citizen subforum anyway. How are you liking it?


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> @Tiribos I think you are still the only one on WUS with this watch. In the Citizen subforum anyway. How are you liking it?


Like that









I like the green of the uncommon dial, the yellow / green of the inscriptions and hands, the fully brushed titanium, the small touches of black on the buttons, its simplicity that it only gives the time and date ... ...


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

The CB0206-86X is more or less the "new style Pilot watch" successor to the CB0130-51E that was discontinued two years ago.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Enjoy your day


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day! I woke up in this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! I woke wearing this: GPS Sky CC9030-51E


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Brycen Tuesday.


























-Shawn


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth(BV1085-14E)

















-Shawn


----------



## Micindev (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

spm17 said:


> Citizen Stealth(BV1085-14E)
> View attachment 15716121
> 
> 
> ...


Nice simple design


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! This just in: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 "Black Eagle"


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Wednesday! This just in: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 "Black Eagle"


Awesome black beauty you got yourself


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Wearing this one today. BY0084-56E


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker I love that watch on you Really great 5 piece bracelet.

Happy Thursday! I woke up wearing this: JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15719448


This citizen is really nice, thin, comfortable and legible with classic hints of GS or Chronomaster dial/hands design.
Very light in titanium yet i got some occasional flack while suggesting it.
Great all around watch in my books!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> This citizen is really nice, thin, comfortable and legible with classic hints of GS or Chronomaster dial/hands design.
> Very light in titanium yet i got some occasional flack while suggesting it.
> Great all around watch in my books!


100% agree

It was the first decent (non-Fossil) watch I ever purchased. It is light, comfortable, and it was my daily wear for years. It walks the line between formal/casual very well. It has been to bars, boardrooms, and beaches never feeling out of place.

15 years later it is still impressively accurate on the original battery


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Primo Friday(CA0467-11H)


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ol' trusty! Great little watch.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Glad to see the classic design being well represented!!

@Rocket1991 and @PetWatch


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos I love getting to see that watch in the wild Thank you for sharing it with us

Happy Friday! I woke up wearing this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic, Thank you dude


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Have a great weekend


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Black Eagle PMV65-2242


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@aafanatic it is MY favorite watch in YOUR collection ;-)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@CitizenPromaster  I am really bonding with it. It feels like a cut above my other U600 Skyhawks. I just noticed the extra metallic trim around "Receive Mode" .
Sorry for the poor photo, I was trying to get glare on purpose, but the Black Eagle wasn't having it. He is very glare resistant

JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 Black Eagle



This is an example of the glare that I was trying to get out of the Black Eagle:


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> It feels like a cut above my other U600 Skyhawks.


Well it was certainly priced a cut above the other U600 Skyhawks! The "regular" U600 Skyhawk doesn't get my juices flowing, but this being all black with white (and 1 red needle) is just a sexy beast. 


aafanatic said:


> I just noticed the extra metallic trim around "Receive Mode" .


Very cool, on the other it is just orange paint, right? Nice little detail that you couldn't possibly see in the small catalogue photo.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@LesserBlackDog WOW! Really great photos of a really great watch Thanks for posting these

Happy Monday! Still rockin' this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 Black Eagle


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> @LesserBlackDog WOW! Really great photos of a really great watch Thanks for posting these
> 
> Happy Monday! Still rockin' this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2242 Black Eagle


Great piece, love how the light changes the dial colour when you catch it right


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

My DLC beater (that I baby regardless)


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> My DLC beater (that I baby regardless)
> View attachment 15728007


Is that the model that you have two copies of, with this one being your "beater?" I would love to find a nice PMP56-2932 as I'm a sucker for blue dials.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

sky21 said:


> Is that the model that you have two copies of, with this one being your "beater?" I would love to find a nice PMP56-2932 as I'm a sucker for blue dials.


Yup, the 2933. The 2932 comes by on Yahoo every now and then, most that are in decent condition go for less than 25,000 yen.

You could also go for the European version, the blue dial brother of my AS4050-51E, the AS4050-51L, there is still some stock left (Chrono24).









And if you want multi-band RC you can source its successor from Italy, the CB5850-80L (also available via Chrono24).


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Yup, the 2933. The 2932 comes by on Yahoo every now and then, most that are in decent condition go for less than 25,000 yen.
> 
> You could also go for the European version, the blue dial brother of my AS4050-51E, the AS4050-51L, there is still some stock left (Chrono24).
> View attachment 15728232
> ...


Awesome, thanks for all the research and the options. I think I'll hold out hope for a nice JDM 2932 to pop up and barring that I will most likely look into the CB version to have the MB RC ease here in the States.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! I woke up wearing this Titanium Skyhawk JY8069-88E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

sky21 said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the research and the options. I think I'll hold out hope for a nice JDM 2932 to pop up and barring that I will most likely look into the CB version to have the MB RC ease here in the States.


A 2932 is certainly the cheapest option, but the problem is finding one with a sufficiently long bracelet, as the Japanese have small wrists and they don't always hold on to the links that they remove. I wear my bracelets loose, so that makes it even harder, but aafanatic has had more luck, as he needs two links less than I do. The DLC Skyhawk he just bought is exactly his size, but I wouldn't be able to wear it the way I like, and you can forget about finding spare links!


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> A 2932 is certainly the cheapest option, but the problem is finding one with a sufficiently long bracelet, as the Japanese have small wrists and they don't always hold on to the links that they remove. I wear my bracelets loose, so that makes it even harder, but aafanatic has had more luck, as he needs two links less than I do. The DLC Skyhawk he just bought is exactly his size, but I wouldn't be able to wear it the way I like, and you can forget about finding spare links!


Yeah I will certainly be sure to read the listing before bidding on any watches as that does seem to be one thing they almost all include, the band length. I have an 18 cm wrist, so not large at all, not sure how that compares to most Japanese who would be wearing these size watches.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

sky21 said:


> Yeah I will certainly be sure to read the listing before bidding on any watches as that does seem to be one thing they almost all include, the band length. I have an 18 cm wrist, so not large at all, not sure how that compares to most Japanese who would be wearing these size watches.


My wrist is 18 cm and as I said I wear it loose, so I need about 19 cm on the bracelet. Many watches are sold though with <17 cm on the bracelet, but some do come with spare links, so I'm optimistic about your quest ;-) And the 2932 will come with the fit adjuster (and truly double locking) clasp, so it might be worth waiting for. The Japan only RC can be solved with one of the available apps.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> My wrist is 18 cm and as I said I wear it loose, so I need about 19 cm on the bracelet. Many watches are sold though with <17 cm on the bracelet, but some do come with spare links, so I'm optimistic about your quest ;-) And the 2932 will come with the fit adjuster (and truly double locking) clasp, so it might be worth waiting for. The Japan only RC can be solved with one of the available apps.


I know you have indicated your preference for the E670 movement over the E660 based on your situation but do you think it would indeed make more sense for me to buy the CB version over the AS version being in the US if I cannot find the JDM version?


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

sky21 said:


> I know you have indicated your preference for the E670 movement over the E660 based on your situation but do you think it would indeed make more sense for me to buy the CB version over the AS version being in the US if I cannot find the JDM version?


If we ignore the slightly different dial design and the laser engraved vs stamped casebacks, then it comes down to the functionality of E660 vs E670 < click there


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> If we ignore the slightly different dial design and the laser engraved vs stamped casebacks, then it comes down to the functionality of E660 vs E670 < click there


I almost wrote something about you linking a discussion comparing the two movements in my previous post. I figured you must have that info somewhere and sure enough you do, awesome, thank you!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

My pleasure! Here is my AS4050-51E on the wrist. I was tempted by the blue dial 51L when I bought mine in 2008, but I opted for the more neutral black.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@CitizenPromaster Beautiful watch I love that you were able to hold onto it since 2008

Happy Wednesday! I woke up wearing this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that is a statement piece with a lot of metal hitting you in the face right there!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen GMT


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Time I wore this beauty to work...


----------



## mcpackey (Feb 19, 2021)

CB0245-84E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

mcpackey said:


> View attachment 15731579
> 
> CB0245-84E


Great, someone finally bought one of the new ones! A hidden Citizen catalogue: the Italian market | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BJ7111-86L


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker I never get tired of seeing that EcoZilla on original bracelet 
@kenls I am glad that you are giving that beauty some wrist time

Happy Thursday! This just in: Limited Skyhawk #350-999 JY0006-06E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@aafanatic How did you get ANOTHER Skyhawk past customs (wife)?


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

NJ-0100


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

This titanium-cased fella. Sporting a Bonetto Cinturini 300.










BN0205-10L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! I tried this on Citurini but... JY0006-06E #350-999


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Titanium on a leather strap.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Still loving this Golden Skyhawk JY0006-06E #350-999


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

This was my first Citizen. Love this thing.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

For some reason I'm thinking this may be my last post to this thread...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@fargelios Nice Marinaut Those are hard to find now

Happy Sunday! Still wearing this Limited Skyhawk #350-999 JY0006-06E


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I picked this up recently. Grabbed a Hirsch strap for it. I'm kinda digging this setup.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Moved to the March thread (DOH!) 🥴


----------

